# Aussie moving to NYC with job dramas



## sjoh (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

My husband has been offered a work secondment to New York next year however I am unsure of what I would do for for work, assuming that as his spouse i would be entitled to a spouse working visa. I am a 27 year old qualified Speech Pathologist working in Australia however I would be unable to work as this in NYC as i do not have a masters degree which is necessary to work in the US (not needed in Australia). 

Does anyone have any ideas for any work i could do that doesn't pay pittance and that allows me to keep my weekends?

Thanks!

Steph


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on the type of visa your husband will have, you may or may not have working privileges in the US. You probably need to check that out first, as many "dependent visas" in the US do not allow the trailing spouse to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As Bev posted - you will depend on your husband's visa. If you can legally work you will have to do what everyone does - beat the pavement as you will not be able to work in your field without US certification.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We are here in NYC on my husbands E3 visa. I am on E3D visa and I entitled to apply for an EAD. I have applied and if I get it I will be able to work in April (takes 3 months to get). It has to be renewed every year. I have no idea what I will do as we have kids and I only want to work part-time but. I applied as its always good to have options and I will also have a social security number also then.

Good luck!!


----------

